# Wolf's Den Archer



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Did you have a chance to go and shoot the course at the Wolf's Den Archer in the last 2 years I would like some comments good or bad.
Take in consideration this place is set up to be shooter friendly because of the big amount of new shooter.

In your comment can you mention when did you come and shoot

Thank You
LAVr


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Not had a chance to shoot it yet but I will get there soon.


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Hi Bigjono

Send me a e-mail when you planning to come and shoot. 

LAVr


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Hoping to get there Saturday for some practice before the 3D champs at York.


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

John, lemme know when your going!!! I'd like to go too!!!

Won't be next wknd as halton has a shoot then!


----------



## Rackman63 (Jun 18, 2013)

Great place to shoot!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I shot the "A" loop on Wednesday. It was well groomed with great targets that were in good shape. I think there was one animal that I could not see the vitals because of the height of the grass.....but it must have grown fast because the rest of the course was well manicured.

he course is flat, but has some good lanes that challenge our distance judgment.

Great people there as well.

Good luck with the course and enjoy!!


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Shot there a bunch of times last year but haven't gone yet this year. My son just loves shoot'n there & cant wait to go. Once I put my Strict 9 custom string on my Insanity Im there cuz its a great place to shoot!

Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

joshwebb said:


> John, lemme know when your going!!! I'd like to go too!!!
> 
> Won't be next wknd as halton has a shoot then!


Yep, looking forward to that one


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

I will be going July 5 on my way to the OAA 3D Provincials, hope it tunes me up.


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

Great place with great ppl to help u out on site. Gary helped me out a huge amount when things where going wrong and know I'm looking forward to head there and shoot again I shoot there about 2-3 a mth since its my local club know plan on getting a membership as soon as possible..


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Heading there this Saturday.


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

I shoot there a few times a week. I've shot at alot of the clubs in ontario and it's easily one of if not the best in the province. The on-site proshop offers everything an archer could ever need and the staff is awsome. Years ago gary showed me how to shoot my first bow and I've been hooked ever since..

As for the 3d course, it was always really good. However a few weeks ago they got a tonne of new Reinhart targets that I was excited to shoot but it was set up pretty odd. All the big (fun) targets like the moose across the pond where moved and the course really lacked luster..a few (probs more) other members felt the same. BUT the staff listened too the members feedback and went out and changed it all around once again. I shot it this past weekend and its sweet again, it's so nice shooting all the brand new foam. They have the stakes to suit the recurve guys and They added alot of new stakes so if ur a compound guy you'll happily be shooting 40-50 yards at the big ones like the new lion and grizzly, moose and elk ect ect.. Good job wolfs den

-joe


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Wow what a mess. I when to the Wolf's Den today and because of a few peoples looking to get a more challenging course the staff decide to change the target placement. As I mention in the opening thread "Take in consideration this place is set up to be shooter friendly because of the big amount of new shooters" We spend 3 years to change the course so the peoples can shoot without losing their shoes in the mud. We change the course to try to keep the place dry that was really appreciated for the last 3 years. After all the work that was done by the previous board members the Wolf's Den staff decide to cater to a few peoples instead of the majority.

This is the reason why we move the big targets from across the lake. Many time I found shooter standing 20 to 30 yards from the moose and pounding the center of the kill arrow after arrow thinking this is a practice target. At $500.00 a pop for the insert .


The Wolf' Den staff got someone that is not been shooting for 3 or 4years setting up the course 

Now you have target place in a swamp, you stand in water to remove your arrow from some target, shooting across the entrance of a trail I know this is a entrance but if someone come out from the trail you will not see them until is to late, no bow rack to most of the place. 

I will have to get my big rubber boots back out and go shoot hoping it will not rain all summer

LAVr


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

No offence to LAVr if your not happy with target placement, Or the range then maybe you should approach the staff calmly and appropriately. I have ask many questions and have even helped Gary and Carl out in the shop and on the course many times. And I have always seen a changes! And as for the shooting lane across the trail bring it up to one of the members and they will more then gladly change the lane.


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Hi BowWisper

I do not take offense . For the last 3 Years I been on the board of director I manage to have a solid team of volunteers to help me. Guys taking a week off from work to fixe the course I do not remember to many peoples helping us .
I have to give this to Gary He support us when we did the work. But I think his vision and mine are different since this is his place I will let him achieve his vision
I do not know if you shoot the course 3 years ago when most of the targets where in the water or swamp. Since I got involve We rebuilt the course we went from about 29 membership to 78 and this year we are already over 100. So I think we prove our point that we can do the job. The point regarding across the entrance of the loop was brought it last week nothing change. 

Like I said earlier I will bring back the big rubber boots out and go shoot.
LAVr


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

Pretty hurtin of you to bring your dirty laundry onto a public board like this and start bashing the place you've invested "so much time" all over a course setup, Woah. All different shooters pay the members fee not just the new shooters so why would you try to specifically cater to only them and not EVERYONE. Go stick some stakes in the ground 5 yards away so you and your buddies can hit the targets and be done with it. You set up a course that didn't suite EVERYONE. It was set up for beginners as the furthest distance was 39 yards 80% were under 20.(note: all the new targets would have been shot to **** in no time!!) you had shots where you'd have to shoot OVER the walking trail lol.you put a little fish and a gator as the pond shot Whata disaster that idea was. You did a poor job is what I'm getting at, anyone who's ever shot a good 3d course would say the same. they did what they had to do and improve the mistakes you made. (New shooters can simply move up a stake btw). you can't be so stubborn and take things so personal. A great course isn't set up overnight, it takes alot of work and alot of tweaking you shouldn't have expected to set up all the new targets and that's that!? A new course needs alot of "try this" before it can be great...wolfs den is out there asking/listening to the feedback and making the nescessary adjustments to suite everyone as best they can which is the way to do it.. benifiting ALL the members of the club. as a guy on the board of directors you should be working with them at this. Not "ur way or the highway".. I think you should ask a mod to delete this thread it doesn't look good on you sir


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Commenting when peoples do not know all the facts will always make one person look bad 
like I said before I will bring back my big rubber boots and go shoot.

LAVr


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

Well I have been shooting that course for 6 years when I travelled down and also shot very many shoots there so yeah I was shooting the course 3 years ago as I was Gary's pro staff shooter..


----------



## Cap Gun (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi , I went there on Sunday with the wife and granddaughter's. They have a great 3D range nice trails and 43 targets to shoot . Just take the bug spray . But I will be going back that's for sure I


----------



## Huntastic (Jul 1, 2013)

I have been going to the Wolf`s Den course for many years, since almost the beginning of the club and I think it is a great setup, some wet places yes, but real archers want it to be natural as well like in a real hunting scenario where everyone knows that its not always going to be perfect shooting conditions. Now as others have mentioned no offense intended "LAVr" but where were you and your group when all the real hard work was done like clearing all bush for the main walking trail and lets not forget the snow fence and the silt cloth that covered the main trail, but wait there`s more, then they went and put 2 feet of sand on top of that and proceeded to cover that with wood chips to make it nice and dry. I also remember the Nationals when they had only 4 days to place 50 extra targets out which meant making 2 complete new courses among other things they had to do, where were you and your crew when this went on, now in saying that you and your crew have done a lot of work this I do not doubt and have done a really decent job with the practice range, but as of late the course I have seen as gotten a whole lot better in being a shooter friendly place because if new shooters are unsure about the distance on range A they can always move up as mentioned or they can go over to B loop which to me looks very do-able for a beginner. 
In closing I would like to say to the Wolf`s Den Club, the course is looking very awesome right now so keep up the good work it can do nothing but further improve from here on in, so instead of performing like this on a public forum go offer your suggestions and help and remember the hard work done before you, with out it your attempt would have been a whole lot harder.



STAY CALM PICK A SPOT!!!!!! Huntastic


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

Me and my gf just shot the course today. She's as new of a shooter as it gets, only had her bow for 2 weeks so she shot from the white or orange stakes and had a blast, didn't miss a target all day! I shot from the difficult blue stakes and had one of the funnest rounds ever. AND I wore running shoes and my socks stayed dry....

What a beautiful place it's an archers paradise..


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Hi Huntastic

Sorry I was not around when all the hard work start I was serving my country. In 2007 I was there 1 week to set up the 3 loops and also was one of the judge on the loop for all the 3 days of the shoot and also the next 2 days after to reset everything back. That was the last shoot they have until 2012 when we have a trad shoot. I have to say Thank You because for all the work that was done at the beginning, this place will not be the way it is now 

I think this thread should be more towards the benefit to have a nice range in Barrie then trying to comment when peoples do not know all the fact

I was shooting Saturday Sunday and also today I will still go ands keep my head up


----------



## Huntastic (Jul 1, 2013)

And keep your head up high for serving your country, I salute you for that, I agree with what you said as far as making this thread a Ladies/Gentlemen conversation about making a good family/archer/hunter fun range to shoot at, and I think if you give it chance you will see positive changes that you will suit everyone`s taste, I think the people doing the work need time to catch up. As you well know it takes the collaborated effort of many to make this work, politics ruin a club while collaborating minds inspire and beautify the surroundings for all. 




STAY CALM PICK A SPOT!!!!! Huntastic


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm thinking of heading to Wolf's Den this Saturday, as my wife and kids are going to a birthday party in Barrie. I've never shot an outdoor course before. Are the yardages marked or do I have to make educated guesses? I'm still new to this sport, so my guesses aren't likely to be very educated.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Educated guesses are needed.

If you are new....just shoot where you feel comfortable. No need to loose arrows.

.....or maybe ask the shop if they have a range finder for you to borrow for a round. Guess the distance and them range it before you make the shot......this would be god practice for your yardage estimation.

Good luck with the shooting!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Have fun!


----------



## Rackman63 (Jun 18, 2013)

Up at the Den today, mosquitoes were definately hungry, course was excellent, love all the Rhinehart targets, easy arrow removal. :shade:


----------



## JamieDragon (May 10, 2013)

I was also there on the 6th...had a blast, but was definitely shown how much I have yet to learn. It's one thing to shoot at my target bag in the back yard at 12 yards, then go shoot at the 3D targets at various ranges. Left a couple of arrows in the bush. lol


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Rackman63 said:


> Up at the Den today, mosquitoes were definately hungry, course was excellent, love all the Rhinehart targets, easy arrow removal. :shade:


We will have to shoot there soon


----------



## Rackman63 (Jun 18, 2013)

Bigjono said:


> We will have to shoot there soon


Anytime Jon, just let me know. :shade:


----------

